# CPE NAtionals / Went today :))



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

So I went up to the CPE Nationals today since alot of my friends were competing as well as my sister..HOLEY COW!! 

It is in Greenfield MA,,at the Franklin County Fairgrounds..Over 100 RV's alone,,700 runs a day, 410 handlers,,6 rings, tent city, vendors galore..UNbelievable!!

Saw a few nice GSD's,,a couple of them belong to Sonya Davis (CPE Judge) who I met, and wanted to meet Masi..

Masi enjoyed just going with flow and hanging out, she likes playing with those little papillons (my sister has two),,and met up with her BFF malinois Rumor ))

If your in that area,,I highly encourage anyone to go check it out! Last day is tomorrow..


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow. I'd love to go but it's a bit of a drive. Plus I might just OD on dog show fun if I did. I was at the Greenwich Kennel Club OB/Rally/Conformation show today!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Was it warm there?? really nice here in Old Lyme today and up in Greenfield,,but yeah it was a haul,,my sister said "oh just 15 minutes out of springfield" (which takes me an hour 15 minutes,,)
yeah RIGHT,,it was more like 35 miles outside of Springfield LOL but right off the highway so not to bad ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

And no photos????


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Actually, it was pretty nice (probably mid-70s to low-80s). I didn't feel really hot or anything. Which is unfortunate because Mr. Sun was out in full force and I ended up getting burned. I never seem to remember from year to year that spending 6 hours in the sun might result in my transformation into a lobster. *Sigh*

So that would be just over a 3 hour trip for me. As much as I'd love to watch some high-class agility competitors, I just couldn't swing that!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

The amazing thing is that the CPE Nationals with 600 dogs runs so smoothly every single year. They have incredible organization. I really miss being there this year but hopefully Kahlua will be ready for the 2010 one. There are quite a few GSDs competing this time which is nice to see.

Pat


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahh I forgot my camera !! 

Jamie, you will have to check out the Thanksgiving Cluster they have at Springfield /Eastern States Expo, every year,,it's the biggest dog show in the US, easy to get to, and I don't think to far for you. )

Pat- very well organized! I did see a couple of nice GSD's, but with so many rings going on, hard to take it all in ! One poor GSD got loose took forever to catch him, he was panicking big time, must have been like 30 minutes, and he was exhausted,,poor guy,,,after that incident I had alot of people ask me if it was MY dog that had been loose,(she didn't resemble the loose dog at all LOL) ,I'm like nope,,she would be attached to my leg if she got loose LOL...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hopefully I'll remember about it come November.







I'm always looking for doggy stuff to do.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Scary about the loose GSD. I know almost all the ones who were going so I likely know the dog. Hope he is ok.

Pat


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

pat his name was sirius, a pretty black/tan mostly black dog..


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw who is owner is but I don't recognize her name. He must be pretty small - he is listed as a 16" Regular jump height dog. That puts him under 20" at the withers.

Pat


----------

